# I moved my JCP



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I think my snake needed the larger space. Unfortunetly I did not have much in the way of landscaping things so the cage looks very spartan right now, and there is a lot of empty space, which I am hoping to fill in the next few months. Anyway here are the pics, enjoy







By the way she is never fed in her main enclosure so there is no worry about hime going off feed. I am most likely going to turn the old cage into an ant farm.
























Old cage


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well he settled in pretty fast and found he can hide under the cage liner if he wants, what a naughty boy! (He looks like he is in a taco.) Here are some pics of him exploring before he decided to hide on the floor. Time will tell whether he likes being up high or down low.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool. And I know what you mean about not having a whole lotta stuff to fill the tanks... Check out Walmart. The one here sells bamboo and willow for quite cheap. Makes for good fillers. I use it in my snake and crestie tanks.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

very nice.. how big is his new tank?? and what brand is it?


----------

